# The Wounded Warrior Run BC, 2018 - A week in review (Large Share)



## tirediron (Feb 26, 2018)

Once again I had the privilege of travelling with the Wounded Warrior Run BC Team as they made their annual down the length of Vancouver Island to raised funds and awareness for PTSD and other operational service injuries to our military, veterans and first responders. 
The team of seven runners covered over 600km in seven days from Port Hardy to the British Columbia Legislature, and have raised over $75,000 so far. 
1.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




    The start of Day 1; not bad for a single speedlight! 

2.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



    It was chilly at times....

6.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    There were some long days...
8.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




9.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



    Safety was someti3mes a concern...

10.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




11.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




12.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




13.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




14.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




15.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




16.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




17  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




18.


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 26, 2018)

Nice Set John!! At least they had some beautiful country to make the run in. I'm confused as to why there are no selfies of you running though, didn't you participate??  You know kind of a "in the middle of it" perspective.


----------



## JoeW (Feb 26, 2018)

Nice on your part to continue to do this work.  And I particularly loved #5 with the mist and sunlight.


----------



## zulu42 (Feb 26, 2018)

What a great set.You really captured the conditions, and moments. So many opportunities for boring shots, but you brought real life to it. Nice job exposing the big group along with the sunset. edit- sunrise


----------



## tirediron (Feb 26, 2018)

smoke665 said:


> Nice Set John!! At least they had some beautiful country to make the run in. I'm confused as to why there are no selfies of you running though, didn't you participate??  You know kind of a "in the middle of it" perspective.


Thanks!    This body don't run!



JoeW said:


> Nice on your part to continue to do this work.  And I particularly loved #5 with the mist and sunlight.


Thanks Joe; that's one of my favorites as well!



zulu42 said:


> What a great set.You really captured the conditions, and moments. So many opportunities for boring shots, but you brought real life to it. Nice job exposing the big group along with the sunset. edit- sunrise


Cheers!  Trust me, there are a LOT of boring shots still in the can, but it's easy to get good shots with the weather, scenery, etc...  I was pleased with the sunrise photo given that there was ZERO time to prepare/plan or go back to the car for a big light.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 26, 2018)

And just for a giggle... here's what the interior looked like part way through the trip...


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 26, 2018)

Excellent set.

Your interior looks like I would expect any photographers car to look.............post accident. lol


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 26, 2018)

zombiesniper said:


> Excellent set.
> 
> Your interior looks like I would expect any photographers car to look.............post accident. lol



But where are the empty coffee cups, the fast food wrapper trash, candy wrappers, and drink bottles


----------



## tirediron (Feb 26, 2018)

zombiesniper said:


> Excellent set.
> 
> Your interior looks like I would expect any photographers car to look.............post accident. lol


Thanks! 



smoke665 said:


> zombiesniper said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent set.
> ...


Cars don't have back seats where you come from?


----------



## baturn (Feb 27, 2018)

Great set John. Very cool of you to continue to support them in this manner. Oh, and the front seat of my truck looks like that a lot.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 27, 2018)

baturn said:


> Great set John. Very cool of you to continue to support them in this manner. Oh, and the front seat of my truck looks like that a lot.


Thanks Brian.  It's a privilege to be part of the team!


----------



## NancyMoranG (Mar 1, 2018)

Am not usually in this forum but I saw the title passing by and had to stop....
Thank you very much John ! So proud that folks take the time and effort to appreciate these women and men.
Kudos to you for some great shots that the participants will appreciate.

I may save your car shot so that when my husband says, 'do you need all,this stuff...I'll say, hey that's nothing, look at Johns car '
Kidding, my hubby doesn't mind I leave my camera bag/tripod in the car...


----------



## terri (Mar 1, 2018)

Another year, another great set.  

Nice work!


----------



## tirediron (Mar 2, 2018)

NancyMoranG said:


> Am not usually in this forum but I saw the title passing by and had to stop....
> Thank you very much John ! So proud that folks take the time and effort to appreciate these women and men.
> Kudos to you for some great shots that the participants will appreciate.
> 
> ...


It's a pretty amazing thing to be a part of!


----------



## tirediron (Mar 2, 2018)

terri said:


> Another year, another great set.
> 
> Nice work!


Thanks Terri!


----------

